# What's Everyone Eating These Days?



## Medusa (Jan 11, 2022)

This is my breakfast: Homemade hummus, GF toast and green olives.

I know there's the whole "thing" about people posting pictures of their dinners (especially on FB), but... so?

Sides, I have a very limited diet and it would be fun for me to eat vicariously here and there. (Is it me or does that sentence sound vaguely creepy?)


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 11, 2022)

Cheesy scrambled eggs and toast for breakfast, left over potato soup from last night's dinner for lunch, and I'm making chicken pot pie for dinner.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 11, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Cheesy scrambled eggs and toast for breakfast, left over potato soup from last night's dinner for lunch, and I'm making chicken pot pie for dinner.


Delicious, comfort food.


----------



## Remy (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm eating too much as usual. For breakfast I had the last piece of bread with peanut butter and cherry jam. 2 cups of coffee with oat creamer. I only buy the peanut butter you have to stir. I'm low on food and I'm going to try to get through the rest of the day with a smoothie and a frozen wrap I have.

My cheap older toaster finally failed. It made an electrical smell so I don't have one.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 11, 2022)

These past few days I've been eating smoked sausages and cheese.  With some Lahvosh, at times.

My sis-in-law ( bro's 1st wife ) gave me a Hickory Farms gift box that was given to her daughter in law...and they didn't want it.  It's packed w/all these cheeses, sausages, mustards, crackers, etc.

I was going to save it for a happy hour get together, but not sure when that'll happen.
So, I'm eating it.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 11, 2022)

Stampot this evening. This is a traditional Dutch dish made with mashed potatoes and a vegetable such as kale.  Often served with ham or smoked sausage.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 11, 2022)

Eggs or oatmeal for breakfast
Salad or soup for lunch (sometimes have ice cream or fruit crisp for dessert)
Supper: rice and veg; pasta and veg.; soup and sandwich; homemade pizza on naan bread; veggie burgers; roast beef; tons of chicken; sometimes fish.


----------



## win231 (Jan 11, 2022)

I'll eat anything that's not moving.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 11, 2022)

Pepper Jack cheese slices and pepperoni slices and 1 mug of homemade bone broth
Supper will be a ground beef, chopped onion, pickle relish, no sugar ketchup, mustard on top of salad greens. Ice tea to drink.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 11, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Pepper Jack cheese slices and pepperoni slices and 1 mug of homemade bone broth
> Supper will be a ground beef, chopped onion, pickle relish, no sugar ketchup, mustard on top of salad greens. Ice tea to drink.


Sounds lovely. - Isn't unsweetened ketchup nice?  I can't tell the dif. 
Pickle relish too, I love pickle relish.  Wait, dill or sweet?


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 11, 2022)

For lunch some yogurt, an orange and a couple of slices of homemade bread.  Nothing exciting.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 11, 2022)

Oatmeal with blueberries.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 11, 2022)

IrisSenior said:


> Eggs or oatmeal for breakfast
> Salad or soup for lunch (sometimes have ice cream or fruit crisp for dessert)
> Supper: rice and veg; pasta and veg.; soup and sandwich; homemade pizza on naan bread; veggie burgers; roast beef; tons of chicken; sometimes fish.


I love naan bread.  I wonder if they make that in GF? Rice and Veggies sounds nice too.     Am I the only one who wishes they could live on pizza, enchiladas, chocolate and Doritos?  And coffee, of course, coffee.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 11, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> For lunch some yogurt, an orange and a couple of slices of homemade bread.  Nothing exciting.


And that was enough?  I always feel hungry when I just have a yogurt (almond-based), but I suppose the bread helps.  Hey, the orange sounds exciting to me.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 11, 2022)

Remy said:


> I'm eating too much as usual. For breakfast I had the last piece of bread with peanut butter and cherry jam. 2 cups of coffee with oat creamer. I only buy the peanut butter you have to stir. I'm low on food and I'm going to try to get through the rest of the day with a smoothie and a frozen wrap I have.
> 
> My cheap older toaster finally failed. It made an electrical smell so I don't have one.


I love cherry jam _and _oat creamer.  Bummer about your toaster.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 11, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> These past few days I've been eating smoked sausages and cheese.  With some Lahvosh, at times.
> 
> My sis-in-law ( bro's 1st wife ) gave me a Hickory Farms gift box that was given to her daughter in law...and they didn't want it.  It's packed w/all these cheeses, sausages, mustards, crackers, etc.
> 
> ...


Right?  Sieze the day!  Or the basket, in this case.   No one knows the future (except Cassandra and no one believes her, anyway). So, eat, drink and be merry because... well, we don't know what in Hade's Underworld is going to happen tomorrow. 

Lahvosh rocks the deliciousness factor.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 11, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Stampot this evening. This is a traditional Dutch dish made with mashed potatoes and a vegetable such as kale.  Often served with ham or smoked sausage.


That sort of reminds me of corned beef, cabbage and potatoes.  I used to _love_ that meal.  A little yellow mustard on the plate for the cabbage to brush by.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 11, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Oatmeal with blueberries.


Are we talk'n fresh blueberries or the dehydrated kind that come in the oatmeal packet,  cause I prefer the dehydrated kind, personally.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 11, 2022)

Considering a reverse diet where instead eating food for digestion I would eat digested food for first.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 11, 2022)

Medusa said:


> And that was enough?


No, it may not  have been.  Trying to cut my calories a bit now.  

To be honest the orange wasn't great.  Can't buy oranges in Utah to compare with the ones we used to have in the yard in Florida.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2022)

I had a salad and a piece of leftover chicken for brunch.


Medusa said:


> Sounds lovely. - Isn't unsweetened ketchup nice?  I can't tell the dif.
> Pickle relish too, I love pickle relish.  Wait, dill or sweet?


I like Heinz India Relish. It's more dill than sweet.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 11, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> No, it may not  have been.  Trying to cut my calories a bit now.
> 
> To be honest the orange wasn't great.  Can't buy oranges in Utah to compare with the ones we used to have in the yard in Florida.


I feel you; I miss the lemon and pomegranate trees in Los Angeles in much the same way.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 11, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I had a salad and a piece of leftover chicken for brunch.
> 
> I like Heinz India Relish. It's more dill than sweet.


Then I'll have to try it cause I can eat a little relish and that stuff is good on pretty much everything.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 11, 2022)

I just had some crunchy peanut butter and preserves on rye bread.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 11, 2022)

I can tell you what I don't eat.........not so much sweets since the Dr wasn't happy with my A1C after my blood test! I have dealt with DH's diabetes for years and his A1C counts are very good. But he doesn't like chocolate as much as I do!


----------



## Jeni (Jan 11, 2022)

Baked cod and roasted sweet potato wedges..... nothing exciting 
plan on chicken kabobs tomorrow


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2022)

Farfalle pasta with a light homemade tomato sauce.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 11, 2022)

Jeni said:


> Baked cod and roasted sweet potato wedges..... nothing exciting
> plan on chicken kabobs tomorrow


See?  Another really nice, well rounded, healthful meal.   It _is_ just me, isn't it?  When are you people scarfing Doritoes?  Or, is it that like me, you simply _can't_ anymore. 

Wanda Sykes does a really funny bit about that, something about someone asking her, "Let's go get some nacho chili fries," or something similar. And she says, "If I ate nacho chili fries, I'd have to eat them in the parking lot of the Urgent Care." 

Cracks me up cause I can _so_ relate. 

Anyway, I love cod and eat lots of sweet potatoes so your meal sounds great to me.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2022)

Jeni said:


> Baked cod and roasted sweet potato wedges..... nothing exciting
> plan on chicken kabobs tomorrow


Fish is always exciting.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 11, 2022)

Medusa said:


> Are we talk'n fresh blueberries or the dehydrated kind that come in the oatmeal packet,  cause I prefer the dehydrated kind, personally.


Fresh for me, or not at all.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 11, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Fresh for me, or not at all.


You simply haven't discovered the joy that is the reconstituted blueberry.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 11, 2022)

Mostly road kill - ask for recipes.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 11, 2022)

Medusa said:


> Right?  Sieze the day!  Or the basket, in this case.   No one knows the future (except Cassandra and no one believes her, anyway). So, eat, drink and be merry because... well, we don't know what in Hade's Underworld is going to happen tomorrow.
> 
> Lahvosh rocks the deliciousness factor.


Lahvosh is in my blood....


----------



## win231 (Jan 11, 2022)

Last night, I found something in the basement.
Once I pulled the tail off & sauteed it with onions, it wasn't bad.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 11, 2022)

win231 said:


> Last night, I found something in the basement.
> Once I pulled the tail off & sauteed it with onions, it wasn't bad.


Ewwwww!


----------



## Irwin (Jan 11, 2022)

I made dirty rice with shrimp and andouille sausage this evening. It was good, but I used Zatarain's dirty rice mix, which may not have been the best choice. I'll look for other options next time.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 11, 2022)

Irwin said:


> I made dirty rice with shrimp and andouille sausage this evening. It was good, but I used Zatarain's dirty rice mix, which may not have been the best choice. I'll look for other options next time.


I love dirty rice, freaking _love _it! I fear you may have to make it from scratch; I'm not sure there is a ready-to-make brand available other than Z's (which I don't care for either).
Maybe start with a box and embellish?

You know who makes marvelous dirty rice? Popeye's. I can't eat Popeye's, of course, but I bet _you _can. Stuff is good, man. And get the mashies with spicy gravy. And spicy chicken. Well, they're reg. chick is spicy so depends on your pallet.
Man, I miss food. LOL Whine, whine, whine. Okay, I'm good. LOL

That was fun.  Thanks.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 11, 2022)

Medusa said:


> I love dirty rice, freaking _love _it! I fear you may have to make it from scratch; I'm not sure there is a ready-to-make brand available other than Z's (which I don't care for either).
> Maybe start with a box and embellish?
> 
> You know who makes marvelous dirty rice? Popeye's. I can't eat Popeye's, of course, but I bet _you _can. Stuff is good, man. And get the mashies with spicy gravy. And spicy chicken. Well, they're reg. chick is spicy so depends on your pallet.
> ...


Are you on a special diet or something?

I forgot to put onions and bell peppers in it, so all those spices that come with Zatarain's might have been better with the veggies. I have another box of their rice, so I'll give them another try.


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 11, 2022)

Remy said:


> I'm eating too much as usual. For breakfast I had the last piece of bread with peanut butter and cherry jam. 2 cups of coffee with oat creamer. I only buy the peanut butter you have to stir. I'm low on food and I'm going to try to get through the rest of the day with a smoothie and a frozen wrap I have.
> 
> My cheap older toaster finally failed. It made an electrical smell so I don't have one.


Even better, butter both sides of your toast and fry your bread in a skillet.  It is delicious.


----------



## Remy (Jan 12, 2022)

IFortuna said:


> Even better, butter both sides of your toast and fry your bread in a skillet.  It is delicious.


I don't have any margarine, but I'll give this a try someday if I remember!


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 12, 2022)

Remy said:


> I don't have any margarine, but I'll give this a try someday if I remember!


Check out margarine,  It turns out it is very unhealthy.  I use only Kerrygold grass fed butter.  The fat from butter or oils like avocado or olive or coconut oil are essential to assimilate Vit. D.


----------



## Remy (Jan 12, 2022)

IFortuna said:


> Check out margarine,  It turns out it is very unhealthy.  I use only Kerrygold grass fed butter.  The fat from butter or oils like avocado or olive or coconut oil are essential to assimilate Vit. D.


I don't eat dairy and I stopped using palm oil so that eliminates most margarines. There are a few non palm oil ones out there.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 14, 2022)

lots of protein and and less carbs.


----------



## John cycling (Jan 14, 2022)

A bowl of oats with 2 teaspoons of organic sugar for breakfast.
Two hours of cycling, shower, 2 more bowls of oats and then lunch.
Lunch & dinner is usually rice, beans, or yams, with veggies, sauce or fish.
I love fruit anytime too, such as organic apricots, nectarines, mangos, and bananas.
Everything that I eat is prepared the evenings before so the food will be ready in the mornings.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 14, 2022)

Avocado  sandwich with sweet onion and olive oil mayo on rye toast....  Yum


----------



## Gaer (Jan 14, 2022)

I eat a lot of beef, fish and chicken. No other meats.  They are too gamey!  Don't eat until noon though.  
My tastes have gone back to what I loved as a child.  Very strange.


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 14, 2022)

Remy said:


> I don't eat dairy and I stopped using palm oil so that eliminates most margarines. There are a few non palm oil ones out there.


Palm is fine it is the vegetable oils that turn to muck in the arteries.  

"potential role of red palm oil (a natural antioxidant product) to improve oxidative status by reducing oxidative stress in patients with cardiovascular disease, cancer and other chronic diseases. In spite of its level of saturated fatty acid content (50%), red palm oil has not been found to promote atherosclerosis and/or arterial thrombosis."

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/20095133/


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 14, 2022)

What's Everyone Eating These Days?​
I'm gonna take a wild guess and say basmati rice.....on a bed of basmati rice


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2022)

I had sea scallops the other night


----------



## Gaer (Jan 15, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> What's Everyone Eating These Days?​
> I'm gonna take a wild guess and say basmati rice.....on a bed of basmati rice
> 
> View attachment 203735


You know what, Gary?  Everything is SO INTENSE!  and
Your posts are fun and cute and lift the seriousness of a wholeworld gone crazy!  Thanks!


----------



## katlupe (Jan 15, 2022)

Medusa said:


> Sounds lovely. - Isn't unsweetened ketchup nice?  I can't tell the dif.
> Pickle relish too, I love pickle relish.  Wait, dill or sweet?


Dill. Nothing with sugar.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 15, 2022)

Yesterday, Steakumms with scrambled eggs. Bone broth. Supper was Keto Chow root beer float flavor.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 15, 2022)

After going a bit mad over Christmas...all those mince pies....I'm trying to be strict with myself. However, there are all those chocolate biscuits and Christmas puddings, shortbread and cake needing to be eaten, so the new regime will have to wait.
I had one of those meal replacement things for breakfast....so feeling rather virtuous at the moment.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 15, 2022)

Did not have dinner so I just ate a beef corn dog, mustard and small coke.  Just what I wanted.  Will have half an english muffin for breakfast if I am hungry at 8 AM.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 15, 2022)

Gaer said:


> You know what, Gary? Everything is SO INTENSE! and
> Your posts are fun and cute and lift the seriousness of a wholeworld gone crazy! Thanks!



Thank *you*, kid.

It's a help to be a tad askew


----------



## Gaer (Jan 15, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Thank *you*, kid.
> 
> It's a help to be a tad askew
> 
> View attachment 203782


"A man needs a little madness or else he never dares cut the rope to be free."  Zorba


----------



## jujube (Jan 15, 2022)

Anything that's not faster than me......


----------



## Remy (Jan 15, 2022)

@IFortuna I stopped using palm oil for ethical reasons, not health.


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 15, 2022)

Remy said:


> @IFortuna I stopped using palm oil for ethical reasons, not health.


I see,  I will have to investigate.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 15, 2022)

I made broccoli alfredo pasta.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 15, 2022)

jujube said:


> Anything that's not faster than me......


That's a good rule with regard to edible mammals. Many birds and fish are faster and make for pretty good eatings.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 26, 2022)

Sweet Potato Paleo Pancakes with honey and jam.  And almond milk.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 26, 2022)

Fish and French fries this evening.

I love French food.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 26, 2022)

Irwin said:


> Fish and French fries this evening.
> 
> I love French food.


Deep fried fish fillets, right?  Fish n Chips?


----------



## Irwin (Jan 26, 2022)

Medusa said:


> Deep fried fish fillets, right?  Fish n Chips?


No, just pan fried. I don't have a deep fryer, although I guess I could use a pot. But, yeah, just pan fried.

I'm waiting for my new air fryer to arrive. Then I'll make air fried fish and chips.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 26, 2022)

Irwin said:


> No, just pan fried. I don't have a deep fryer, although I guess I could use a pot. But, yeah, just pan fried.
> 
> I'm waiting for my new air fryer to arrive. Then I'll make air fried fish and chips.


Yes, and you'll be able to enjoy them with reckless abandon.  (Well, kinda.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 26, 2022)

rediscovered soup. and dinners are often pretend pizza ... Olive oil covered with cheeses, then shredded wheat (crust), then more cheese on top. 60 seconds in the microwave.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 26, 2022)

Medusa said:


> Yes, and you'll be able to enjoy them with reckless abandon.  (Well, kinda.


Still awaiting my air fryer. Instead, I made genuine fish and chips.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 27, 2022)

Breakfast was bacon and eggs. Supper was pork chops breaded with pork rinds and almond flour on a bed of salad greens.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 27, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Cheesy scrambled eggs and toast for breakfast, left over potato soup from last night's dinner for lunch, and I'm making chicken pot pie for dinner.


I have a cup of coffee and fruit for breakfast, a salad and chicken for lunch and baked salmon and salad for supper.  Snacks are fruit, and desserts are frozen yogurt or Nature Valley bars.  Eating as healthy as I can and walking for exercise.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 27, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I have a cup of coffee and fruit for breakfast, a salad and chicken for lunch and baked salmon and salad for supper.  Snacks are fruit, and desserts are frozen yogurt or Nature Valley bars.  Eating as healthy as I can and walking for exercise.


Yes, it sounds like you're eating very healthy.  Bravo!

Is the frozen yogurt like frozen ice cream?  Seems I remember seeing the cartons in the freezer section.


----------



## Knight (Feb 1, 2022)

Pizza for lunch today, my wife gets a break from cooking.
Making focaccia crust from scratch. Start with pizza sauce I made. Toppings using Italian sausage I made about a month ago. Mushrooms, red bell pepper & mozzarella cheese from the grocery store. The trimmings from the dough, I'll season with minced garlic, roll, cut about 8 inches in length & bake for garlic bread sticks.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 1, 2022)

More healthy.  I stress eat (mostly carbs) and Covid has done a number on my food choices and weight.  I've cut out sugar and processed foods again and feel better.


----------



## win231 (Feb 1, 2022)

Last night, I made Coq au Vin, Beef Wellington & Croque Monseiur.

Well, OK, maybe I'm exaggerating just a bit.

I actually opened a can of beans & made a slice of toast.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Feb 1, 2022)

win231 said:


> Last night, I made Coq au Vin, Beef Wellington & Croque Monseiur.
> 
> Well, OK, maybe I'm exaggerating just a bit.
> 
> I actually opened a can of beans & made a slice of toast.


Did you at least have garçon serve it to you_? _


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2022)

Yesterday, I made Spaghetti Alla Puttanesca.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2022)

I've had problems with making omelettes in this old fry pan.  They kept getting stuck and tore up.  Finally this morning I put a lot of olive oil spray in a pan and made a nearly perfect omelette with mushrooms and havarti  cheese.  It tasted so good, even doggie had a bit.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 1, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Yesterday, I made Spaghetti Alla Puttanesca.


*starts running to your house*


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> *starts running to your house*


Come on! 
I'll be happy to have an excuse to make it again!


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 1, 2022)

I also had a spaghetti dish.  Angel hair w/meat sauce I had pulled out of the freezer.
I rarely eat pasta, but my fridge is kinda bare right now.

Going grocery shopping later....


----------



## win231 (Feb 1, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Yesterday, I made Spaghetti Alla Puttanesca.


After some research, I now know what Puttanesca is.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 1, 2022)

Knight said:


> Pizza for lunch today, my wife gets a break from cooking.
> Making focaccia crust from scratch. Start with pizza sauce I made. Toppings using Italian sausage I made about a month ago. Mushrooms, red bell pepper & mozzarella cheese from the grocery store. The trimmings from the dough, I'll season with minced garlic, roll, cut about 8 inches in length & bake for garlic bread sticks.


Sounds delicious.


----------

